# Cruze Air Intake



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Have you tried it yet?


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

no i haven't i just found it today. i really want to try it but i don't know when i will get a chance to.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Most likley it'll throw a code. I'd say wait for the pros to get their own kits ready. Eventhough they cost a couple hundred bucks you usually don't have to deal with CELs thanks to the fact they research the best placement for factory MAF sensor positions in the intake.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

I figured if you kept the maf sensor in the same location as it is you shouldn't get any codes. I agree that the pro's will be a better solution. I just thought i would throw the idea out there for anyone interested in trying it.


----------



## Spaceme (Jan 20, 2011)

I would just wait until K&N comes out with an intake and get that.


----------



## some_goat (Feb 21, 2011)

If your feeling pretty antsi , you may be able to find a K/N drop in filter to hold u over .


----------



## digitick (Feb 21, 2011)

some_goat said:


> ....you may be able to find a K/N drop in filter to hold u over .


K&N has this one for the 1.4L engine: 33-2966 - K&N Replacement Filters, Replacement Air Filter

Costs ~$50, depending on where/how you buy it. I'll be getting one, soon, I think.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

With the MAF it's a little more complicated than just location. If you've ever seen a MAF signal on an oscilloscope you'll see an already intermittent type signal. Change the bends or material before or after the MAF can change the air flow through the sensor sometimes pretty dramatically. I think the best bet for now will be a K&N drop in with a resonator delete.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm on K&N's Facebook page and they periodically have contests to guess the car on the Dyno, today, the car was a Cruze. They generally release numbers soon there after.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

ive got a drop in filter and im pretty happy with it.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

LARRY01Z28 said:


> ive got a drop in filter and im pretty happy with it.


I have it too, I need more though lol.


----------



## digitick (Feb 21, 2011)

LARRY01Z28 said:


> ive got a drop in filter and im pretty happy with it.


Glad to hear it. Can't wait for my tax return so I can pick one up...among other things.


----------



## rallycar2001 (Jul 1, 2012)

dont do the cold air intakes or the drop in filter... i already did this set up with the maf adapter. 
i am a chevy dealer tech, my girlfriend got a cruze the day we pdi'ed one in the style and color she wanted. 
i used 2.5" pipe and the spectre kit with a "green" air filter. i needed a 3"-2.5 adapter and a few clamps. thats it.
now anyone wanting to try this, i had a few trials to get the best results using a butt dyno, and mdi, and gds2 to look at fuel trims and calc load just trying to see different results. k&n LITERALLY only made more sound. 
scratch the air filter.
i did the full 2.5 pipe from turbo to air filter, it worked good, however i couldnt help but notice the hesitation. due to decreased velocity.
sooo... i left the black rubber 90* elbow on the turbo and heated the rubber flexible, lubed it, and put the 3" adapter inside.
it made a very smooth transitional lip from turbo, to factory elbow(designed very well) and the hot maf adapter kinda..
melted the rubber to sit smooth without lip from elbow to adapter. then just use 2.5" adapter sleeve, and 2.5 pipe to air filter.
this got a very good result. and no hesitation.
i then took out the adapter sleeve. and saw a .2-.6 leaner afr. STILL SAFE, but lean. this was it. do this. i noticed substantial increase in mpg as well as "best lean torque" mechanical tune. the maf sees less calculated gpm than whats actually coming in, due to bigger pipe. 
just bought a brand new cruze yesterday, and i went to recon, (used car department) and asked them for any parts off any certified used cruzes from this month(as i usually do, they revert gm's to stock) and i got an INJEN intake! tried it, and didnt feel as good.. i belive injen designed theres with PROPER maf placement. 
like i said, coming from a certified general motors automotive service technician for a dealership, no codes, still very very safe. i can say right now, i am giving this injen to my firend and making my own again. 
to each his own, take it for what its worth.
and fyi, in our emerging events engine design updates, i attended a gm hands on class that explored the dynamics of the 1.4l engine... you could throw nitrous at this thing... its all forged...


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

most of us have been running injen's, k&n's or zzp intakes with no problems! i switched back to the full CAI setup from injen from there SRI set up and now get 18psi of boost. car is very aggressive. i am looking at some n2o kits to see what i can make work with the cruze set up. have a lot of exp. with n2o. last car had a 300 shot and ran 8.80's. its good to know that the engine is bullit proof


----------



## rallycar2001 (Jul 1, 2012)

really?! how long do you hold that much psi? sounds like a boost spike.. ill look into it. sounds like looking into. i really like how loud the turbo is with the short ram, does the car loos some of that being muffled by the wheel well? is the gain really noticeable over the short ram?


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

for as long as i hold my foot down or run into somthing. yes notice big difference out of the CAI setup over the SRI setup. intake temps come way down. exp. today was 98* out side. ran car all day at 104*. with the SRI it would be more like 100* outside and 125* intake temp


----------



## rallycar2001 (Jul 1, 2012)

Sigh... I just tested for myself. Don't know why I believed you. There is no intake difference. Cai should not net you any more power than short ram on a turbo car anyway. You really think a 5*-maybe 30* difference in temp will effect anything? Once it is compressed and heated from the compressor it will be a whole new world of hot. Then the intercooler pulls off most if the heat. I show no change using general motors candi module (controlled area network diagnostic interface.)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I've been running just the K&N drop-in filter with the resonator delete and been very happy that way.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

rallycar2001 said:


> i attended a gm hands on class that explored the dynamics of the 1.4l engine... you could throw nitrous at this thing... its all forged...


Not ture, the pistons are the only component NOT forged. They are hypereutectic. Stronger than cast, not as strong as forged.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

rallycar2001 said:


> You really think a 5*-maybe 30* difference in temp will effect anything?


5? No, but there's never been a 5 degree difference between a SRI and CAI. 30 however? Sure it will. You tell me who's gonna have a better quarter mile time, for example, if the intake temps were 59 degrees compared to 89..

Cold air = Power
Warm air = Fuel Economy


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

rallycar2001 said:


> Sigh... I just tested for myself. Don't know why I believed you. There is no intake difference. Cai should not net you any more power than short ram on a turbo car anyway. You really think a 5*-maybe 30* difference in temp will effect anything? Once it is compressed and heated from the compressor it will be a whole new world of hot. Then the intercooler pulls off most if the heat. I show no change using general motors candi module (controlled area network diagnostic interface.)
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


ok believe this...cruze under boost and intake temp o to 90mph - YouTube
86 outside and just driving alnog at 91.4* 5.4* difference. under boost it goes a lil lower
now with my sir the best on a day like this 86* 91% hummity would be 100 to 110 if i was lucky btw the temp for the pcm is taken after it has be compressed.
i was a gm tech for 12 years gave up a service manger position for make more money in an independent shop went from this






to this over night


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Why buy a generic kit, that will most likely throw a code.... Just get a proven intake like Injen or K&N, buy something that works, and looks good. 

I cannot see spending $25,000 on a new car, and putting cheap/junk parts on it...


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

TurboTechRacing said:


> Why buy a generic kit, that will most likely throw a code.... Just get a proven intake like Injen or K&N, buy something that works, and looks good.
> 
> I cannot see spending $25,000 on a new car, and putting cheap/junk parts on it...


I agree with ttr. And injen has a full Cai kit for it 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

agree 100%


----------



## rallycar2001 (Jul 1, 2012)

It doesn't matter on a turbo car! 
That temp is compressed air... AFTER THE INTERCOOLER. Tell me "12 year old gm technician" how do you find turbocharger efficiency?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## rallycar2001 (Jul 1, 2012)

Very impressive toolbox by the way. Too bad it doesn't make money for you. And don't worry ill wait for you to answer my question.
All im saying is what I found in live testing. This is real tests. I found no difference in temp between intakes. 90* air comes in, gets 180* , cools to 100*. Orr 120* air comes in gets 180* and cools to 100*. INTERCOOLER. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

Turbo chargers increase engine’s efficiency by helping scavenging process or the air intake cycle with a little more pressure acquired from the engine exhaust. When the exhaust gas leaves from the engine’s cylinder it’s considerably hot and has a lot of pressure. The turbo charger system uses this gas and passes it through a special duct to increase it pressure even further and pass it through the turning. Now as the triune rotates, it also makes the blower at the other end rotate. The inlet of the blower end if connected to an air filter through which it gets clean air. Now the clan fresh air passes through the turbine with a considerable speed and pressure. This much amount of air intake cannot be achieved with engines without turbo charger. As you know air is one of the three components which cause ignition in diesel engine system. And by introducing more air, now the engine will be able to burn more fuel or the amount of incomplete combustion will greatly reduced. Actually what makes the engine efficacy which uses turbo charger better is reduction of incomplete combustion. In this regard turbo chargers also helps to reduce the amount of carbon monoxide (CO) released by engines.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nope tool box makes me no money...But the 4 guys working out of it makes me lots! hahaha
all i am saying is a lil bit of colder air coming in using the injen CAI over the SRI will help weather its .00002 bhp its still a lil better than the stock set up or the SIR. Injen says you get a 9hp gain (i think) by added the intake i think. on the dyno i only saw 4.3hp. but again the intake was the only thing i changed SIR was 130.6 and the CAI was 134.9 so for me its working and yes it looks and sounds good and maybe that is all its doing i dont know


----------



## rallycar2001 (Jul 1, 2012)

First off its a compressor not a blower. 
After the hour it took you to write that, very very good by the way!!!
You still didn't come near my question.
"How do you find a turbo chargers efficiency?"
Let me reword it for ya, what plus what divided by what equals what? 


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## rallycar2001 (Jul 1, 2012)

Anyway. 
Im not hear to fight with 12 year old gm techs. And im not hear to post pictures of dirty work benches and nifty toolboxes.
I joined this forum to help people. I work for gm and I build turbos, and port heads on bikes. I data log and tune on my other car, im not going to sit here and play games.
If people have questions about things im just another guy on the cruze forum who can help.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

THAN HELP!!!
from the start all you did is hurt...u posted to a thread from over a year ago saying not to do a drop in or cold air intake. i said there are many intake out there for the cruze and they all seem to be working fine for the guys using them. i than said that i was able to get to 18psi since i put my cold air intake on! For my car and my car only i seem to be able to hit that boost level. you said you dont know why to be leaved me and all but said no that cant be. well for me it works. for you it dont! 
than you started to call me a 12 year old tech...when i wrote (i was a gm tech for 12 years)
so in the end after 20 years of working on cars (i said after 20 years not i am 20) i am just not smart enough to answer your question..."How do you find a turbo chargers efficiency?"


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

rallycar2001 said:


> Anyway.
> Im not hear to fight with 12 year old gm techs. And im not hear to post pictures of dirty work benches and nifty toolboxes.
> I joined this forum to help people. I work for gm and I build turbos, and port heads on bikes. I data log and tune on my other car, im not going to sit here and play games.
> If people have questions about things im just another guy on the cruze forum who can help.
> ...


I really dont want to get in in an argument. But the question was addressing where to look for a CAI. Some people , like me, just want a CAI over a short ram. I like the look and the sound and with the injen kit its the same price so who cares if the performance is the same or even not quite as good. Its what i Wanted and its what OP wanted. So that is what matters in regards to helping OP with the question.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## rallycar2001 (Jul 1, 2012)

TIT+460/TOT/460=IE
Example-
Turbo inlet temp is 91
Turbo outlet temp is 250
551÷710=.776% efficient.
… add 20° to intake air temp and what happens? On an na car? Maybe a pony.
But what happens to turbo efficiency? That's right! It works better! More power per lbs/min. Faster spool, easier compressor wheel cut speed.
It works the other way as well...
Cool down outlet and gain lottzz likeee... wait... AN INTERCOOLER! Haha.
Jk.
Don't worry so much about your intake, get whatever makes you happy, for me, 30$ and neat sounds and easy flow works great. Play with the new turbo tricks and less on the na bolt ons.
Shoot some water into the compressor.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

if i understand u right. ur saying that if inlet temp is 91* or +20...111* there will be not difference in power. than why does efficiency go down?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The problem with the Cruze seems to be not so much the intake air temps under boost, but at idle when the compressor of the turbo isn't really doing anything. Sure, the air goes by the fins, but you're not compressing the air at idle.

High initial air intake temps from the stock airbox routing and intercooler heat soak results in a lot of bog and pulled timing from a stoplight. It makes the car feel like it's choking or going to stall.

Probably ANY cold air intake will improve this, even if it may not improve top end power. Removing the resonator ducting thing on the airbox alone made an improvement for me.


----------



## rallycar2001 (Jul 1, 2012)

Your dividing backwards. Inlet temp goes up, while outlet stays the same and efficiency goes up. The closer the temps come together, the more efficient. Same calculation goes for measuring intercooler. You can't apply both at the same time tho.
Either at turbo
Or at intercooler.
The stock air box is a restriction. If your worried about heat soak, try this.
Drive the car hard.
Touch the plastic ducting.
Then try the same with the aftermarket aluminum tube.
Wow! It gets hotter than stock!
It stays cooler while moving. Aluminum has different thermal dynamics with coefiency. In that regards it takes heat fast, but transfers as fast. Plastic takes heat slower and removes it slow.
Stop light, plastic resists and will not get as hot.
Aluminum, driving doesn't hold heat as well, heat falls off.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## rallycar2001 (Jul 1, 2012)

Pet peeve*then, not than.* 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Heat soak from the pipes isn't the problem. It's where on the stock air box it takes in the air from (behind a sealed off section of the grille near the hot radiator/condensor). That heat soaks way more than the pipes do at a stop. So does the intercooler.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

i am going to wrap my injen. i know it will take away from the look but i want the performance more than look that will help stop heat soak at stop lights


----------



## rallycar2001 (Jul 1, 2012)

That's the spirit! There is a good thermal dynamic isolator company I trust. I highly recommend them. When I called for heat wrap on my Subaru they said, okay, do you wanna keep heat in or out? 
Lol (there really is a difference btw)
Dei I believe. They have a large selection. I wondered about the snorkel location too... that is the first thing to go I think..

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Mighty Car Mods - Cold Air Intakes Mythbusted (Turbo) - YouTube

I want to hear what you guys have to say. No tune of course. That would change things.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

20%.. that's a little extreme. No way would swapping the filter to a cone style, let alone a cold air system like their last test, would increase a 227whp Skyline by 45whp.. that's just unheard of for any application really.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

5%.. which would be 11hp, is a little more realistic, and possible at that. Especially in the 6+ cylinder engines. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## rallycar2001 (Jul 1, 2012)

our gt15 turbo is only 62% efficient.. where are bigger compressor wheels??


----------

